# 2010 Axiom SL



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

I've had it now for a couple of weeks. It's everything I hoped it would be. Still dialing in the fit and then I'll trim the steerer tube. The first picture is with my fun wheels and the second is with my everyday wheels.

View attachment 199033


View attachment 199034


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice!. It looks great either way. What are your everyday wheels, I can't see any logo on them? You will love that bike.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. The everyday wheels are Ksyrium SL Premiums. There's actually very small silver lettering going around each rim, but it's very subtle (you can see it a little at the bottom of the rear wheel).


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

nice looking bike, why do you have the sensor on the rear?


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks. It's back there in case I want to put it on the trainer. I have all my bikes set up like this to easily accept my trainer wheel.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice - I like the Carbones. 

Interesting decal on the seatstays... Was that a special order? I need to get me a pair of those...


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Decals*

Looking at the Seven web site, some bikes have all three decals while others only have the down tube decal. Was this an option to have all three decals? Personally, I am a "less is more" person and prefer only the down tube decal. Although for a hefty discount, they could put as many decals on as they want.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

The decals on the seat tube and seat stays are called race decal placement. The race versions of frames that Seven used to make had this decal placement. They no longer make a specific race version, but this decal placement is a no-cost option. I have a 2006 id8 with the standard decal placement and partial paint, so was wanting to do something different.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Very noice. Needs more Metal, less plastic.


----------



## boyschoirbj (Nov 25, 2008)

4ster said:


> The decals on the seat tube and seat stays are called race decal placement. The race versions of frames that Seven used to make had this decal placement. They no longer make a specific race version, but this decal placement is a no-cost option. I have a 2006 id8 with the standard decal placement and partial paint, so was wanting to do something different.


Nice bikes 4ster! Question, how many degrees of slope did you put on your axiom sl?


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks boyschoirbj for the compliments. I absolutley love the bike.

The slope is 9 degrees on the Axiom SL and my id8 is 8 degrees.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry, double post


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

4ster said:


> I absolutley love the bike.


You have a very nice ride...

About the Carbones: are those carbon spokes or are they actually alloy? Awesome wheels. 

Decal set: that is indeed the "race" setup. In another thread here you can see the decalset with the transparent backing and the while outline. Looks really trick.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks. The Carbones have carbon spokes, although they make one with alloy spokes. The wheels are a nice ride. I think you need a set.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

4ster said:


> Thanks. The Carbones have carbon spokes, although they make one with alloy spokes. The wheels are a nice ride. I think you need a set.


Yep. I need a set. Yeah. I just need to go on a diet... :wink5:


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

I like to think my wheels make me thinner...and faster. If only!


----------



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

How much does it weigh with the Kysrium wheels?


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

It's been a while since I've weighed it, but I believe it came in at 16.6 lbs.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Very nice bike you've got there. Congrats. Question on the sensor placement. Do you ever have issues with it being too far from the "computer" for a reliable connection? Also, what computer are yo running? The mount on the stem looks like a Polar, but...


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

A well-proportioned bike - very nice.

My Axiom provided me with exactly what I asked for - Seven seem to be able to dial in ride properties requested in a custom build with great skill,


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

bupton: Thanks. At the time I was running a Polar CS600. I never had any issues with the sensor connection.

psyklist: I've been very pleased with my Seven. I'm sure it helps to have a great LBS to help with the process, but you're correct that Seven seems great at interpreting needs to build a fantastic bike!


----------



## SevenCyclist (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the wheels!


----------



## trinch (Jun 25, 2011)

*New bike*

Love your bike looking to replace my cracked axiom. Not sure if I should go with a seven again?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you crash? Lifetime warranty? 

Just out of curiosity... Why would you think of choosing another builder?

What I liked about Seven was the ability to really tune the fit and feel through geometry, tubing and butting. I am not sure which others offer such a degree of flexibility.


----------



## trinch (Jun 25, 2011)

*No crash*

I did not crash. I was out of the saddle sprinting up a short incline. Fractured through down tube and seat tube. Also through two welds. I am not the original owner. I purchased the bike from a lifelong seven customer. He has purchased 10 bikes from seven. Since I am not the original owner seven will fix the bike for $2100. I can't see doing that. After bike is repaired most of it will still be old tubing and welds. Looking at a 2003 elium with bars, stem, seat post, CK headset for $1450. Probably will go with that. Riding my Kestrel at this time. Good but not a Seven.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

Trinch, sorry to hear about your frame. On the Elium you're considering, I don't know if you used your Axiom on a trainer, but Seven specifically states the Elium should not be used on a fixed trainer. Just something to keep in mind. Hope you can quickly find a replacement that makes you happy.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

4ster said:


> Seven specifically states the Elium should not be used on a fixed trainer.



Is this true? Did they say why they recommend not using the Elium on a trainer? Where did you see this - website, brochure, other? Just curious because I have a 2005 Elium SG that is currently my 3rd bike and not seeing much use, so I was thinking of using it on a trainer.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Yangpei said:


> Is this true? Did they say why they recommend not using the Elium on a trainer? Where did you see this - website, brochure, other? Just curious because I have a 2005 Elium SG that is currently my 3rd bike and not seeing much use, so I was thinking of using it on a trainer.


It voids the warranty:



Seven Cycles said:


> The entire Diamas and Elium model lines are optimized for normal road riding conditions, and not designed for fixed stationary trainers. Use of a stationary trainer with any clamping mechanism will void the frame’s warranty.


From:
Seven Cycles | Warranty


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The Warranty card lists the Elium, Axiom SLX and Diamas SLX as models which should not be used on a trainer at risk of voiding the warranty.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi 4ster - just curious, what did you end up doing with the steering tube? I recently took delivery on my Axiom S, and the steering tube setup is almost exactly the same, intended for final fit dialing in. How long did you take? I'd like to get mine trimmed, but don't want to rush it.


----------



## 4ster (Jun 23, 2005)

kmak, I rode it that way for a couple of weeks before we trimmed the steerer tube. I made sure I was comfortable with it before it got trimmed, so you're smart to not want to rush it. Saw your new Axiom in another post. Looks nice!


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have exactly the same situation with the steerer tube..I havent cut mine in 2 years.. I think I might need that extra height in case of back pain..


----------

